# Problem with my planted tank...



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

So i have this 55 gallon discus/community/planted tank. I have 4, 65watt power compact bubls over the tank. The ph is 6.5-7 and the water is 82 degrees. I fertilize with Flourish once a week and flourish trace twice a week. The lights are on for roughly 11 hours a day, set with a timer. Also, my substrate is half fluorite.

Anyway, I have been having quite an algae problem recently. It is brown and grows on all of the leave of my plants. Also, i am having trouble getting my plants to grow. The only plants that are very successful are my red tiger lotuses. I have rotala indica, tiger lotus, wendt's crypt, some other assored crypts, a banana plant, some kind of red hygro, an onion plant, 2 amazon swords (which arent doing well at all), and some wisteria. 

I recently acquired an apogenon bulb and it took off light lightning, growing 24" in just a week. I thought everything was great till i noticed the stems turning black and then falling apart. All of the new growth is brown an ugly. What happened to the plant? what am i doing wrong?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I can sum it up in one word......

CO2


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

How do i do this CO2 thing? How much does it cost? Is there maintenance? Can i buy an all-in-one kit somewhere?


----------



## Ltrepeter2000 (Dec 6, 2006)

Temps slightly high but I agree with that much light you have to have CO2.
I am suprised that you havent had this problem earlier. We would need to know what your budget allows for before we recommend what kind of set up you should be looking for.
Thanks
Rob


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey i found this thing online for $150 bucks. it uses carbon cartridges instead of a whole pressurized gas system. This seems to be the best thign for me because even though it is more expensive, it seems like it requires the least amount of supervision. Also, the convenience is nice. Have you guys read anything about this system?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Works but not cost effective at all. A pressurized setup is around the same price and lasts much, much longer.


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

Well, i dont really have space to store a giant gas canister and the kit seems me appropriate for my experience level and the amount of time i am willing to commit. Ok, once i start using CO2, what else do i need to do? Is macronutrient fertilization necessary? 

Right now i fertilize with flourish once a week and florish trace twice a week. Is that good enough?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Should be fine in the beginning. After a cpl of weeks, you may need to add more ferts if the plants arent responding.


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

Great, thank you for the help. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------

